
A catalog of wealth-creation mechanisms (2009) - fjk
http://blog.rongarret.info/2009/10/catalog-of-wealth-creation-mechanisms.html
======
nkurz
Additional comments from about a decade ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873125)

~~~
marcosdumay
So, did after a decade did somebody get an way that is missing from the list?

------
Emma_Goldman
Is 9c misplaced? 'Provide information that is useful in and of itself. This
includes journalism and creative writing'.

The author has already listed knowledge of how to do any of the other
mechanisms more efficiently and effectively (9a).

In what sense is non-instrumental knowledge a fundamental source of wealth? It
might be exchanged for wealth, but it is not a form of wealth itself. It is a
different paradigm of activity. The author's use of the adjective 'useful'
here is surely a misnomer, too.

It's also notable that one of the fundamental forms of wealth accumulation
historically - different ways of securing and organising the labour of other
humans - is excluded from the list.

------
kjhughes
Wonderful piece by Ron Garret. See also his _Wealth-production mechanisms: a
followup_ post:

[http://blog.rongarret.info/2009/10/wealth-production-
mechani...](http://blog.rongarret.info/2009/10/wealth-production-mechanisms-
followup.html)

------
simon_acca
The book "Personal MBA" by Josh Kaufman also covers this in good detail:
[https://personalmba.com/12-standard-forms-of-
value/](https://personalmba.com/12-standard-forms-of-value/)

------
gumby
> Bonus question: what did the U.S. give to China in exchange for its china?)

Gold.

~~~
marcosdumay
It's very rare in history to have some long-term trade with asymmetric gold
movements.

